# harbour freight power tools?



## jeep_man (Feb 24, 2009)

Recently I have been thinking of getting a biscuit jointer. I would not use it all that much but havng one around would definately be handy. I have done some research online and a lower end model appears to fit my needs pretty well. I have noticed that sears sells a craftsman that is identical to a ryobi at HD. upon further research, HF has similar model in both chicago electric and central machinery branding. Is it possible that any of these are the same unit or similar enough to warrant spending less than half the cost and going with a harbour freight? I have never purchased from them before as they do not have a local store near me. 

Are there power tools junk?

I am a firm beleiver in "you get what you pay for". However with craftsman being made by just about anybody these days, I do not want to overpay just for a namesake. I have checked the usuals for used-craiglsist, ebay etc...and I think for what I am looking for, new is the way to go. All of the units are cheap enough that I can afford to pay a little extra and get a warranty as apposed to used. 

Here are my selections, let me know what you think-offer up opinions on features etc...
- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices

- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices

Craftsman 6.5 amp Industrial Biscuit Plate Jointer

Craftsman 6.0 amp Plate Jointer

Ryobi Biscuit Joiner Kit - JM82K at The Home Depot


Thanks.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi trevor

imho, i would pay the least i could for a biscuit jointer. i spent big bucks for a pc. after getting the kreg master system, i hardley ever use it. the kreg system is foolproof and there are so many uses for them. 

the pc biscuit jointer is a pia to use and i am probably in a minority that will admit that.

in the future i would get mine from harbor freight probably. i am more and more amazed at the quality of their products!!!!


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

I cant speak for the rest but the second HF one on your list is the one I purchased and I gotta say I have no complaints with it at all solid machine works just fine and came with a spare set of bushings so all in all I would buy it again and recommend it to my close friends if they asked.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

If you have a router table, why waste the money? Just pick up some slot cutter bits. It'll do the same thing, probably cheaper too.:yes4:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing Ken, the router can do the same thing.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I would agree, The only problem i could see is when you are doing a job out of the shop, say your sons house. then you would need the HF model.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I agree, levon.. I used it to build a 24x24x32 cabinet w/drawers the last week or two.. +1 on Kreg!


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

I must disagree with the hf tools I IMHO would not buy from hf I have a lathe form them, is the biggest piece of crap that man has made, unless you use it as a boat anchor, the thing weighs like 25 lbs and the metal is so thin that it shakes like a paint mixer the motor is under powered. you can grab the stock while spinning and stop it.. I have other tools like a 30" breaker bar in 1/2 drive and the thing bent,, on a 15/16" nut and bolt.
I would not go to hf if the tools were free... just my opinion..


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I believe that there are a few that has been "burned" by HF in the past, myself included. However, I'd like to point out that there is another option to biscuts, pocket holes.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

A hand held router could do the job using a slot cutter.
For $70 minus $14 from a 20% off coupon, the HF could be a bargain. If it's junk, write a review here and take it back.
I have a few of their tools. Not all are great, but some of them are good deals for what I'm going to use them for.


----------



## Schechner (Oct 13, 2009)

Here's my take on HF. Keeping in mind that HF is my favorite store (the clamps are great and cheap, acid brushes, foam brushes, towels, etc), the power tools are hit or miss. For everyone like Paul above who loves his, you'll find at least one other who will tell you it's complete crap. 

My best advice to you would be to get a used biscuit joiner off craigslist. I got a Freud for $50 and I use it all the time. In response to those who are telling you to just use a router with a slot cutter, that will work too, but you have to bother with getting the router and the slot cutter bit, and you don't have the flexibility of a biscuit joiner with a tilting fence. The $50 was worth every penny for me. I have a Kreg system also, but the pocket holes are very visible, even if you use the pocket hole plugs, and biscuits are the way to go when installing face frames if you ask me.


----------



## waynoe (Sep 29, 2004)

Trevor
I can't coment on HF power tools, I only own one and its a multi-tool I've only had it a while and only used it a few times. It worked like it was supposted to. The nearest HF is 300k away and in a different country so I don't shop there too often.
I agree with most in that you get what you pay for. I have an older craftsman biscuit jointer that I have had no problems with. I use biscuits quite a bit for laminating and attaching frames I think this is the way to go. I've tried using the router and really did not like this method, to slow and not versitle enough.
I have the Kreg system and I use it as much as I can but the pocket scews have to be hidden.
For the price of a biscuit jointer you can't go wrong.
Wayne


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just my 2 cents 

I am a big fan of HF , they have some great deals and then they don't on some items.it's a buyer beware thing..

I have 3 of the biscuit joiners one of the HF ones,it's OK,it will do the same job as the others but for less money..I'm not a real big fan of the biscuits way once I got the pocket hole system...

But when I put in biscuits I use the router table, it's always dead on unlike the hand machine biscuit joiners and it's safe way of doing the job, as far as flexibility the router can do it all. almost all of them but I can't recall the last ime I put a biscuit in on a angle other than a 45 deg. item and that a very easy job on the router table also.

I know many watch Norm A. and he as started to use a dado slot way along with the biscuits , makes the job very easy to insert the biscuits..and that was a big down fall with the biscuits.

My son calls Norm the biscuit King  and I think he is right.
It's now a 50/50 thing with Norm, pocket screws or the biscuits..

Many buy tons of clamps like me and the pocket screw way is the same thing but you don't need to put all the clamps away after the glue drys..but many will say you can see the holes but when as thew last time you flipped the project over to see the holes on the bottom/back side but as many know they make plugs if you don't want to see the holes..  in just about all the wood types plus in plastic too.

So my vote is for the pocket hole way for most of the items you build..
It's very fast and you don't need to wait for the glue to dry out to move on to the next item in the project 


Just a note **** I have rework the HF biscuit joiner to be used in the wood vise because it works so well just like the router table..  (spec. angle thing) 

- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices

Below you will see some snapshots of the HF one with a bit of rework.. 

*note *the price on the replacement blade a good time to stock up one or two. 
- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices
I think it will also fit the PC model 

=======


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm wodering about pocket screws versus biscuits. 
I guess it depends on what materials you are using. 
Doubt that anyone uses pocket screws to join particle board cabinets, where as biscuits are used for that job a lot here in Croatia.
How are pocket screws in MDF ?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi gav

" How are pocket screws in MDF ? " Bad , but so many other ways to hook up MDF...it's hard to get a screw to hold in the side of cardboard..  but the M & T way works very well..but the biscuit way is not great way in MDF also, the glue from the biscuits will be soke up by the MDF and deform the joint,, just like a cardboard box thing.. once you sand the joint you will see a small spot (dent) just like the biscuit ,once the glue drys out, you just put in place.



=======




gav said:


> I'm wodering about pocket screws versus biscuits.
> I guess it depends on what materials you are using.
> Doubt that anyone uses pocket screws to join particle board cabinets, where as biscuits are used for that job a lot here in Croatia.
> How are pocket screws in MDF ?


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Gav

What is Pevec looking like at your end? (Pevec sell a lot of the same things HF does. The little Einhell 850 Elu knock off I got there is probably my most used hand held router for small jobs. It even fits accessories from other brands.)
The big Pevec in Pula has closed its entire top floor. I thought the shelves looked a bit bare a month ago and someone who went last week told me.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Hamlin said:


> If you have a router table, why waste the money? Just pick up some slot cutter bits. It'll do the same thing, probably cheaper too.:yes4:


Ken, for straight forward edge jointing I'm with you, it's faster and easier than hand held, however for jointing mitres and shelves into bookcases etc. I think that a hand held jointer is the way to go. For casual use a cheapie is good enough, I have a GMC.


----------



## Wild Horse (Sep 9, 2009)

If I need a tool for a job that doesn't require a workhorse, doesn't require precision and/or isn't one I'll use a lot I'll go with a hf, gn or similar. It's a general rule that's worked for me forever. I've got the biscuit cutter...even tho' I use it alot, it's not really a heavyduty job cutting biscuits. I've also got a refurbed compound miter....which is set up with a framing blade to cut only things like blocking, etc. I use alot of their air tools tho'...no nailers, but air grinders, etc. and haven't found any problems with them. Cheap brushes, clamps, etc. I get there quite a bit too. HF is an hour and a half drive for me, but I'm by there several times a year for other business. I stock up while there on "supplies"...but wouldn't go the drive specifically for them.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Harry,

I agree up to a point. I have 2 biscuit jointers and have used them very little, since I purchased my Kreg PHJ, it kinda made them obsolete for me. IF I do need a biscuit cut, the joints are usually set at 90* and 45*, Bj made my point above. However, I have to ask, why use a biscuit? T&G, M&T and even the 45*lock miter bits, do the same thing with better strength and alignment. Perhaps I'm missing the point. 

I will say as I've said several times before, they lost me as a customer a long time ago, due to a bad experience with them in the past.


----------



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

I bought a reciprocating saw on sale at HF for $20, never had a need for one until now, putting a sky light in the shop and if lives long enough to complete the job I'll be happy.


----------



## rtunas (Jul 14, 2009)

I have the second Harbor Freight biscuit joiner and mechanically it is fine other that the fence. It is a piece of plastic that was so warped that I made a new fence out of some birch ply. I made several oak table tops that I tried it on and was satisfactory. No way would I have used pocket hole on a glue up so biscuits were used. Again a slot cutter on a router table would have been fine and less expensive. Next time that would be my way to go.


----------



## Tedison (Oct 27, 2009)

I recently purchased the Craftsman 6.0 Amp biscuit joiner. I am very satisfied with it. It is the first biscuit joiner I have owned and I did one practice cut and then used it to join a face frame to a cabinet. It worked great and was the easiest joinery I have ever done. The fact that it was on special for about $80 was icing on the cake. I have bought some HF stuff - power tool I took back as the battery quickly failed. Other stuff such as certain clamps "F" style bar clamps, are an excellent value.


----------



## sparky1945 (Dec 9, 2009)

I do use HF now and then and am not all ways satisfied. I had the same thought as you and purchased their Plunge Router about two weeks ago. It turned out to be a real tank, big, heavy, and not easy to adjust. But HF also has a 30 day no questions asked return policy so after trying it for a couple of days I boxed it up and took it back. They also have an in store add on replacement warranty that it pretty nice.


----------



## Tuuek (Jun 27, 2009)

I have yet to wear out any of my HF power tools. I bought them thinking if I get a few months use out of them I would be happy. I have had my scroll saw for almost 3 yrs and my chop saw for 2 yrs and I use both fairly often.


----------



## bagofdonuts88 (Nov 6, 2009)

I can see using the router for edge gluing, face frames etc but what about for panel faces where you might use biscuits and pocket screws. Do you run slots with a straight router bit?


----------



## cts (Nov 25, 2008)

I also have the HF plate joiner and while I am not confident in the fence for high-accuracy it gets the job done.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

bagofdonuts88 said:


> I can see using the router for edge gluing, face frames etc but what about for panel faces where you might use biscuits and pocket screws. Do you run slots with a straight router bit?


For biscuts, use a slot cutter. Pocket screws, use a pocket hole jig. Unless you have the $$$ for one of those pocket hole machines.


----------



## Wood Doc (May 11, 2010)

I purchased the 3 1/4" electric planer last week. They opened their new store in Missoula. I haven't used it yet, but will try it before I go back up to Missoula. I asked the salesman about the return policy. Appeard a little iffy, but if I'm not satisified I guess I'll find out the real deal.


----------

